# [gravure] impossible de graver CDRW et DVDRW (en cours)

## bob1977

Salut a tous,

    Jusqu'à il y a 6 mois, je pouvais graver des CDRW ( je n'ai jamais essayé pour les DVDRW) sur mon ancien système gentoo quasi similaire a l'actuel. Actuellement, je ne peux pas effacer les CDRW et les DVDRW. J'ai pas mal cherché sur le forum et sur google et essayé plusieurs logiciels mais rien de concluant. Voila quelques infos (mon graveur est sur /dev/hdd)

lilo.conf:

```
image=/boot/vmlinuz_2.6.23

        label="gent2_2.6.23"

        root=/dev/hda4

        append="acpi=on hdc=ide-cd hdd=ide-cd"

        read-only

```

```
cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd -scanbus

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a36 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2007 J�rg Schilling

scsidev: '/dev/hdd'

devname: '/dev/hdd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

scsibus1001:

        1001,0,0 100100) *

        1001,1,0 100101) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVDRAM GSA-4167B' 'DL11' Removable CD-ROM

        1001,2,0 100102) *

        1001,3,0 100103) *

        1001,4,0 100104) *

        1001,5,0 100105) *

        1001,6,0 100106) *

        1001,7,0 100107) *

```

cdrecord me sort un drole de numero de bus scsi...

Informations avec un CDRW dans le graveur:

```
cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd -media-info

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a36 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2007 J�rg Schilling

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

scsidev: '/dev/hdd'

devname: '/dev/hdd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GSA-4167B'

Revision       : 'DL11'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

cdrecord: Success. test unit ready: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 10 B5 80 BB 00 3A 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x2 Not Ready, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x3A Qual 0x00 (medium not present) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.003s timeout 40s

cdrecord: No disk / Wrong disk!

```

Je ne pense pas que les warnings au debut soient importants parce qu'en root, je ne les ai plus mais il ne trouve pas de cdrw non plus mais je ne sais pas ce que signifient ces messages.

mes groupes:

```
id

uid=1000(bob1977) gid=100(users) groupes=10(wheel),11(floppy),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),35(games),80(cdrw),100(users),447(plugdev)

```

 J'ai essayer k3b, brasero comme logiciels mais aucun ne voit de media

Je ne sais pas quelles informations supplémentaires donner mais n'hésitez pas a demander   :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

dans k3b, tu as été jetter un oeil à k3bsetup ?

que dis "dmesg" ?

----------

## bob1977

Bonjour Loopx,

 Je te remercie de prendre le temps de t'occuper de mon petit probleme.

Au démarrage de k3b, il me dit qu'il n'y a pas d'erreur de configuration.

 *Quote:*   

> dans k3b, tu as été jetter un oeil à k3bsetup ? 

 

 Si tu parles du menu settings->configure k3b, dans devices, j'ai mon graveur de listé décrit comme étant capable de graver cdrw,dvdrw, les programmes sont tous détectés. Par contre, dans la fenetre, il m'indique qu'il y a aucun medium dans le graveur alors qu'il y a un cdrw dedans.

 *Quote:*   

> que dis "dmesg" ?

 

Dans mes logs, je n'ai rien quand je mets mon cdrw dans le lecteur.

cat /var/log/messages |grep hdd:

```
Dec 20 18:22:54 localhost ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Dec 20 18:22:54 localhost hdd: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec 20 18:22:54 localhost hdd: selected mode 0x42

Dec 20 18:22:54 localhost hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

```

le log de demarrage de k3b (le graveur est /dev/hdd):

```
k3b 

 /dev/hdd resolved to /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd is block device (64)

/dev/hdd seems to be cdrom

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd: init()

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd feature: CD Mastering

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd feature: CD Track At Once

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd feature: CD-RW Media Write Support

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd feature: DVD Read (MMC5)

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd feature: DVD+R

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd feature: DVD+RW

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd feature: DVD+R Double Layer

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd feature: DVD-R/-RW Write

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd feature: Rigid Restricted Overwrite

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd unknown profile: 2

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd: dataLen: 60

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd: checking for TAO

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd: checking for SAO

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd: checking for SAO_R96P

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd: checking for SAO_R96R

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd: checking for RAW_R16

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd: checking for RAW_R96P

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd: checking for RAW_R96R

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd: GET PERFORMANCE dataLen = 24

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd: GET PERFORMANCE successful with reported length: 20

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd:  Number of supported write speeds via GET PERFORMANCE: 1

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdd : 2770 KB/s

(K3bDevice::DeviceManager) setting current write speed of device /dev/hdd to 2770

/dev/hdc resolved to /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc is block device (0)

/dev/hdc seems to be cdrom

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdc: init()

(K3bDevice::ScsiCommand) failed: 

                           command:    MODE SENSE (5a)

                           errorcode:  70

                           sense key:  ILLEGAL REQUEST (5)

                           asc:        24

                           ascq:       0

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdc: MODE SENSE length det failed.

(K3bDevice::ScsiCommand) failed: 

                           command:    MODE SENSE (5a)

                           errorcode:  70

                           sense key:  ILLEGAL REQUEST (5)

                           asc:        24

                           ascq:       0

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdc: MODE SENSE with real length 65535 failed.

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdc: modeSense 0x05 failed!

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdc: Cannot check write modes.

(K3bDevice::ScsiCommand) failed: 

                           command:    MODE SENSE (5a)

                           errorcode:  70

                           sense key:  ILLEGAL REQUEST (5)

                           asc:        24

                           ascq:       0

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdc: MODE SENSE length det failed.

(K3bDevice::ScsiCommand) failed: 

                           command:    MODE SENSE (5a)

                           errorcode:  70

                           sense key:  ILLEGAL REQUEST (5)

                           asc:        24

                           ascq:       0

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdc: MODE SENSE with real length 65535 failed.

(K3bDevice::DeviceManager) SCANNING FOR GENERIC DEVICES.

Could not resolve /dev/sg0

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg0 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

Could not resolve /dev/sg1

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg1 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

Could not resolve /dev/sg2

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg2 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

Could not resolve /dev/sg3

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg3 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

Could not resolve /dev/sg4

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg4 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

Could not resolve /dev/sg5

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg5 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

Could not resolve /dev/sg6

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg6 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

Could not resolve /dev/sg7

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg7 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

Could not resolve /dev/sg8

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg8 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

Could not resolve /dev/sg9

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg9 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

Could not resolve /dev/sg10

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg10 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

Could not resolve /dev/sg11

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg11 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

Could not resolve /dev/sg12

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg12 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

Could not resolve /dev/sg13

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg13 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

Could not resolve /dev/sg14

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg14 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

Could not resolve /dev/sg15

(K3bDevice::Device) could not open device /dev/sg15 for reading

                    (Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type)

First sec data area: 43:41:33 (LBA 196608) (402653184

Last sec data area: 520:59:06 (LBA 2344431) (4801394688 Bytes)

Last sec layer 1: 00:00:00 (LBA 0) (0 Bytes)

Layer 1 length: 00:00:01 (LBA 1) (2048 Bytes)

Layer 2 length: 520:59:06 (LBA 2344431) (4801394688 Bytes)

(K3bDevice::ScsiCommand) failed: 

                           command:    READ DVD STRUCTURE (ad)

                           errorcode:  70

                           sense key:  ILLEGAL REQUEST (5)

                           asc:        24

                           ascq:       0

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdc: READ DVD STRUCTURE length det failed

(K3bDevice::Device) READ CAPACITY: 477:17:48 other capacity: 00:00:00

DiskInfo:

Mediatype:       DVD+R

Current Profile: DVD-ROM

Disk state:      complete

Empty:           0

Rewritable:      0

Appendable:      0

Sessions:        1

Tracks:          1

Layers:          1

Capacity:        477:17:49 (LBA 2147824) (4398743552 Bytes)

Remaining size:  00:00:00 (LBA 0) (0 Bytes)

Used Size:       477:17:49 (LBA 2147824) (4398743552 Bytes)

(K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdc no track length for the last non-empty track.

```

----------

## bob1977

Quelqu'un a une idee svp?

----------

## elgrande71

Excuse-moi as-tu essayé de passer hdd=ide-scsi plutôt que hdd=ide-cd ?

----------

## bob1977

Merci elgrande71 de me repondre,

  Je l'avais jusqu'a il y a un peu plus d'un an mais comme j'avais vu que dorenavant ca n'etait plus nécessaire, j'avais mis "ide-cd" et ca avait marché jusqu'à il y a quelques mois mais depuis ma reinstallation, ca n'est plus le cas.

  Je vais tenter ca sans trop y croire et je te dis ce que ca donne.

----------

## Desintegr

Tu peux aussi essayer wodim (cdrkit) à la place de cdrecord, il corrige peut-être ces problèmes là.

Tu peux peut-être aussi essayer de passer par les nouveaux pilotes de la libata au lieu des anciens IDE.

----------

